# Can an international student fund his education in an Australian University via small



## Hasham1995 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have always fascinated of studying at university with not just quality education but opportunities as-well. 
Australia has always been a dream-land. 
So in short my father has agreed to give me a head-start and provide me with the funds to pay my fee of one whole year 
( including living and other expenses ) 
But cant afford to provide me with the funds for my later 2 years of education. 
So it;s obvious i am pretty much everything my family has on the line to just get the right education !!! 
so the question stands : 

Can an international student fund his education in an Australian University via small jobs like on a store etc. ???


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Unfortunately not, you need to show enough funds for the duration of your course including course fees and living expenses - they will not take into account any funds from work you can do whilst studying.

Studying in Australia is extremely expensive, especially for international students. My partner looked into it a few years ago and it was going to cost tens of thousands of dollars just for the course let alone living expenses.


----------



## YasirAbbas (Jul 5, 2014)

Agreed with Engaus


----------



## Fazeel (Sep 23, 2014)

YasirAbbas said:


> Agreed with Engaus


Yasir, I am interested to apply for Australia. My number is ##########, can you please share ur number?


----------

